# Missing ECS motherboard drivers



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

My PC since 2010 was running Windows 7. It has ECS - H61H2-M2 motherboard. I upgraded to Windows 10 - 64 bit in 2015 or 2016. Yesterday due to some trouble I did a clean installation of Windows 10 .

Now for finding the drivers, I went to ECS' website. 


ECS > H61H2-M2

Unfortunately, they haven't listed Windows 10. However, driverscape has drivers for my motherboard for Windows 10-64 bit. 

ECS H61H2-M2 Drivers Download for Windows 10, 8.1, 7, Vista, XP

Is driverscape a safe option or should I download previous operating system's driver?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key + *X*, click on the *Device Manager.* If there are no yellow flags next to devices, you do not need _any _drivers. 
The ECS link you posted only has Bios updates, no drivers are required if Windows includes them in their OS. Many updated drivers can be found at Windows Update. 
You should only download drivers from the Manufacturers web site and only if a device is not working correctly.


----------



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> The ECS link you posted only has Bios updates,


There are drivers, indeed. See the screenshot





spunk.funk said:


> Press the *Windows* key + *X*, click on the *Device Manager.* If there are no yellow flags next to devices, you do not need _any _drivers.
> ...................... no drivers are required if Windows includes them in their OS. Many updated drivers can be found at Windows Update.
> You should only download drivers from the Manufacturers web site and only if a device is not working correctly.


Thanks for the info. I'll surely keep this in mind. :smile:


----------

